# 2015 IBO Worlds



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll be there. Shooting in MCBH.


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

AHC here


----------



## Bowfanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

Mbo


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

MCBH, looking forward to it.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Msr


----------



## FlingersOutdoor (Aug 24, 2014)

Mbo


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

MCBH for the first time .


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm shooting phc my daughter is fhc. Can't wait!


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

MSR, getting there on Wednesday


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

MSR getting there Thursday a.m.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

MHC leaving the 3rd.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

SHC. I am there, oh wait I live here.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Mbo


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Will be arriving on Tuesday, hopefully the weather cooperates and I will be bringing my HD street glide up so i can check out some of the new york roads and keep the wife happy.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wish I was going but have a baby due on the 3rd. See you all next year! Good luck.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

HC here


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mbo roll in late thursday


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be there Thursday with the family. MHC class


----------



## fivespt (Oct 9, 2009)

MSR. will be there tues late afternoon..


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Be there on thursday


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

McDawg said:


> Will be arriving on Tuesday, hopefully the weather cooperates and I will be bringing my HD street glide up so i can check out some of the new york roads and keep the wife happy.


Guess I should have told my class MSR, good luck to all and I hope the weather cooperates. See you there.


----------



## IBOshooter (Mar 7, 2004)

AHC. Will be there Thur. Morning.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Shooting MCBH and arriving early Thurs. afternoon.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Past 2 days have been in the 90's in E-Ville. Looks to be cooling down leading up to the opening of the Worlds high 70s - low 80s.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

and had "mostly" dry weather in WNY for the last couple weeks


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Will be there, shooting FHC. Anyone know when you find out shoot times? This will be my first IBO Worlds.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

The weather is looking good for worlds the advance weather is saying low to mid 70's with a 20% chance of rain .


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

turkeygirl said:


> Will be there, shooting FHC. Anyone know when you find out shoot times? This will be my first IBO Worlds.


I think last year they posted the shoot times on the IBO website a week or so before.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> I think last year they posted the shoot times on the IBO website a week or so before.


I was told later today from the IBO lady.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Shooting MCBH. Hope I get to shoot with some old friends.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

glennx said:


> Shooting MCBH. Hope I get to shoot with some old friends.


if you end up shooting with Bandit, don't let him lead the way!! You know the kind of directions he gives!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Glenn you better take your GPS if your shooting with Bandit


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

and when are they going to post shooting times?


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

I wont be shooting by will enjoy watchin our cub shoot.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Any info yet on starting times


----------



## rhickok6 (Mar 31, 2014)

We'll be there Thursday afternoon, I'm shooting HC and my fiance is shooting FHC.... Anyone seen times posted yet??


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Be there tomorrow


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

My wife and I will be ariveing tomorrow fsr and msr


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Did anyone see shoot times yet?


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

They are up.


----------



## Bow Dad (Feb 4, 2015)

Can you post the link... I don't see it thanks


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

http://ibo.net/pdf/2015/2015WorldTimes.pdf


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

MBR leaving Thursday morning.


----------

